# verwender einer ip rauskriegen



## Tobias K. (14. Oktober 2002)

moin


ich weiss nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin aba egal.

in dem gästebuch eines freundes stehen immer wieder ziemlich heftige einträge(rufmord, morddrohungen,...)! wie kann ich/er mich/sich jetzt an den entsprechenden online dienst wenden um den verwender der ip rauszukriegen?
oder wird das überhaupt was (wird der online dienst den namen aushändigen)


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Christoph (14. Oktober 2002)

kommt darauf an ob das Guestbook die IP- mitschreibt. an deiner Stelle würd ich ein Guestbook installieren das IP, DATUM und UHRZEIT mitschreibt. und mit den Daten dann zum Provider gehen.

Wenn´s was bringt 

Probieren kannst du´s ja


----------



## sam (14. Oktober 2002)

Neotrace Pro und http://www.ripe.net/perl/whois


----------



## Tobias K. (14. Oktober 2002)

ip, datum, uhrzeit hab ich!
nur wie wende ih mcih am besten an den provider und wird das erfollg haben??


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst es auch mit deinem Anwalt versuchen 
wenn´s dir das wert ist.

Auf einem deutschen Grafik- Board, dessen Namen ich hier nicht erwähnen will, gabs mal einen Webmaster der einen Verklagen wollte der als Passwort "[namedeswebmasters]sucks" oder so eingab. Daraufhin wollte er in anzeigen LOL


----------



## RedZack (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *ip, datum, uhrzeit hab ich!
> nur wie wende ih mcih am besten an den provider und wird das erfollg haben?? *



per e-mail.
natürlich schreibst du nicht "ey macht mal was dagegen!"
eher das du versucht hast dem störenfried (?) mitzuteilen das zu unterlassen, der sich weigert, das ganz ein bisschen zu weit geht, screenshots (?) und ob und wenn ja was sich dagegen zu werden.

-------------------------

neotrace, hm... hat noch so gut wie nie zum erfolg geführt  

-------------------------

@hochi: hat ers dann sein lassen als ihm aufgefallen ist das er sich die userpasswörter garnicht so genau betrachten sollte?


----------

